# Engineers Corner > Chemical Engineering Disposing Radioactive materials

## norman

I hope this inquiry belongs to this forum. In chemical engineering, how could we dispose the radioactive materials safely? 

These materials have long lifespan before their radiation will be completely gone. The storage facilities might have shorter lifespan than the materials they are holding.

----------


## janelyn

Actually the disposal of radioactive materials in a safe manner has lot of activities involved in it and the way depends on the type of material. How to do it based on the type of the materials is given in a detailed manner in this link.
http://www.ehs.uiuc.edu/rss/factsheets/waste.aspx
Hope this helps you.

----------


## norman

This explanation was simply superb and I could get a detailed explanation in the link provided by you. Thank you so much. This helped me a lot.

----------


## bijantyt

> I hope this inquiry belongs to this forum. In chemical engineering, how could we dispose the radioactive materials safely? 
> 
> These materials have long lifespan before their radiation will be completely gone. The storage facilities might have shorter lifespan than the materials they are holding.


I have found a paper by russians about using catalytic fluidized bed reactor 
in disposing waste from nuclear plants you may find it in Elsevier .it was a proces designed by russians

----------


## Scotch

so what do you do with them at the end of time.Where do u take them

----------

